# Reo Porcupine



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

Here is a video of one of Rob's Porcupines being fed!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

As a matter of interest this one's name is Spike!


----------



## Alex (14/6/14)

So cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

The North American Porcupine are so much cuter than ours... here is a video of aone getting rather excited about getting a few pumpkins to eat for Halloween!


----------



## Silverbear (16/6/14)

These are awesome videos @Rob Fisher, I have just developed a new understanding and great appreciation for porcupine's, never realised they had such dexterity and personality. That American Porcupine really demonstrated his enjoyment of the pumpkin.

Loved it. Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

